# Grafiktreiber wird nicht richtig erkannt



## meste (27. Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes Problem!
Bis vor paar war hatte ich mit meine GFX-Karte
MSI 6200AX (nVidia GeForce 6200)
128DDR
keine Probleme. Doch seit einer Woche kann ich überhaupt kein 3D Spiel mehr spielen?


Ich habe zu testzwecken folgende Spiele Installirt:
Need For Speed U2
Need For Speed Most Wanted
WarCraft III
AOE2
Freelancer

Bei jedem dieser Spiele wird die Grafikkarte nicht erkannt. Bei WarCraft III, wird der DirectX nicht erkannt obwohl ich DirecX 9.c Installiert habe.


Folgendes habe ich schon probiert.
1) GFX-Treiber mehrmals aktualisiert, deinstalliert und wieder neuinstalliert.
2) DirectX von der MS-Seite runtergeladen und installiert.


Nun brauche ich jetzt eure Hilfe um eine Neuinstallation zu vermeiden. Dies wäre für mich der allerletzte Weg.
Ich wäre für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar.


Gruß
ksk


----------



## NomadSoul (27. Mai 2007)

Guten Morgen,
Sicher das dein System nicht auf vgasave läuft? schau mal in der Systemsteurung unter Anzeige. Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem, nach dem update auf die neue Treiberversion von NVidia. Da ich bei den Rettungsversuchen mein System abgeschossen habe, durfte ich es dann neu installieren.  Also das hilft im Zweifelsfall 

MfG 
NomadSoul


----------



## meste (27. Mai 2007)

Hy NomadSoul!

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Mir ist so eben aufgefallen das ich ich im Clone-Modus bin, aber nicht weis wo man das deaktivieren kann?. Vermutllich könnte es daran liegen. Werde mich mal umschauen.


----------



## NomadSoul (27. Mai 2007)

Ich vermute du hast auch das Nvidia Controlpanel (in der Iconleiste das Nvidiasymbol) und dort dann ins Panel und dann bei Anzeige und dort bei mehrere Anzeigen einrichten.

MfG 
Nomad Soul


----------

